# Recording Time Offset



## ldwaard (Oct 20, 2008)

It would be nice to have a way to manually add a time offset. All my recordings end up clipping the last 10-15 seconds (and start with the last few seconds of the previous show). I think it's due to broadcast delays. If there was a setting to adjust all recordings by a number of seconds, it would be quite helpful.


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

ldwaard said:


> It would be nice to have a way to manually add a time offset. All my recordings end up clipping the last 10-15 seconds (and start with the last few seconds of the previous show). I think it's due to broadcast delays. If there was a setting to adjust all recordings by a number of seconds, it would be quite helpful.


You know there IS, right? Except it's in 1 minute increments.


----------



## skypros (May 19, 2015)

ldwaard said:


> All my recordings end up clipping the last 10-15 seconds (and start with the last few seconds of the previous show). I think it's due to broadcast delays. If there was a setting to adjust all recordings by a number of seconds, it would be quite helpful.


Same here.... about 10 - 15 seconds clipped from the last part of most shows.

It would be nice if there were 15 & 30 second extenders.... but instead we get 1, 2, 3, 4 & 5 minute extenders. And by using them, it may clip the beginning of programs that start.

I am a "tuner hog" meaning, I have many primetime shows that start at the same time.
I never had this problem with DirecTV.... But "cable" systems vary, making the extenders a much desired feature..... but I don't use it because I don't want some of the beginning of my shows clipped 1 minute


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

This isn't a Tivo or any dvr's fault. This is a direct fault of the providers for deliberately stretching so many commercials into show time. They couldn't care LESS if your dvr misses the end or beginning of the next show. They don't want people using dvr's in the first place, they want live eyes seeing the commercials and buying their junk.

There is NO tv recording device that I'm aware of, that lets you stretch the padding time in less than 1 minute increments.


----------



## ldwaard (Oct 20, 2008)

MikeBear said:


> You know there IS, right? Except it's in 1 minute increments.


Yes, I know there is an option to add 1 minute to the end of all recordings, but this does not address the issue. With this setting, the next show gets clipped if there is no free tuner to record. I want to be able to set a global "time offset" so all shows start and stop recording a few seconds late. It doesn't seem like a difficult setting to implement that would be the better/more accurate way to fix the issue.



MikeBear said:


> This isn't a Tivo or any dvr's fault. This is a direct fault of the providers for deliberately stretching so many commercials into show time. They couldn't care LESS if your dvr misses the end or beginning of the next show. They don't want people using dvr's in the first place, they want live eyes seeing the commercials and buying their junk.
> 
> There is NO tv recording device that I'm aware of, that lets you stretch the padding time in less than 1 minute increments.


I'm not saying that it TiVo's fault, but rather that they can help address the issue with a simple setting.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

I agree and want an offset, made the same suggestion over a year ago.

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=520636&highlight=


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

ya just let us change the time on the box.

I haven't seen the end of an ABC sitcom in over 10 years GRIN


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

With the new commercial skip feature, I think this is even more unlikely than previously indicated. Perhaps ask for something else like a global setting to add 30 seconds.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

jrtroo said:


> With the new commercial skip feature, I think this is even more unlikely than previously indicated. Perhaps ask for something else like a global setting to add 30 seconds.


For what ever reasons "some" Cable Companies delay start times. In my case Comcast delays all shows by 10 seconds. The offset is needed to sync TiVo's clock with the cable companies. This would eliminate any need for padding shows to catch the last 10 seconds, and frees tuners for the next recording.

Yes padding works but it takes a tuner out of use unless I allow clipping, which I don't want to do.


----------



## belfert (Nov 15, 2007)

I never knew Comcast started all shows 10 seconds late. I guess that explains why shows that go right up to the next hour always get cut off. This happened with Comcast's own DVR too.

I rarely use all four tuners at the same time so I should just add time to the end of shows.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

belfert said:


> I never knew Comcast started all shows 10 seconds late. I guess that explains why shows that go right up to the next hour always get cut off. This happened with Comcast's own DVR too.
> 
> I rarely use all four tuners at the same time so I should just add time to the end of shows.


At my parents house on Comcast there is a big delay too. WHen I am at their house, I can stream content on my cell, from my TiVo at home, on FiOS, and I will still be several seconds ahead of what is shown on their Comcast system.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> At my parents house on Comcast there is a big delay too. WHen I am at their house, I can stream content on my cell, from my TiVo at home, on FiOS, and I will still be several seconds ahead of what is shown on their Comcast system.


A poster in a related thread claim some of the delay is caused by the cable system transcoding (compressing) the signal. I don't know how many seconds that adds.


----------

